# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Intel Pentium 4 with Intel Virtualization Technology

## Shu_b

Компанией Intel были официально представлены процессоры для настольных ПК с аппаратной поддержкой технологии виртуализации - Intel Virtualization Technology. Напомним, что благодаря ей на одном компьютере в одно и тоже время может работать несколько различных систем, независимо друг от друга. То есть действия одной ОС никак не повлияет на работу другой.

"Реализуя такие инновационные достижения как интегрированные средства поддержки технологии Intel Virtualization Technology, корпорация Intel одной из первых решает некоторые из самых сложных технологических проблем, стоящих в настоящее время перед компаниями", — заявил Роберт Б. Крук (RobertB. Crooke), вице-президент и генеральный менеджер отделения Business Client Group корпорации Intel. И в правду перед Intel стояли очень сложные вопросы. Напомним, что впервые технология виртуализации была продемонстрирована несколько лет назад, но только сейчас состоялся официальный анонс. Главный конкурент Intel – компания AMD также ведет аналогичные разработки, однако готовых продуктов нам стоит ждать еще не скоро.

Технология виртуализации может создать более качественную защиту ПК от вирусов, вредоносных программ, нежелательного  Интернет-трафика и даже некоторых неумелых действий пользователей, в частотности она имеет очень перспективное применения в крупных компьютерных сетях.

Компьютеры с ЦП Intel Pentium 4, поддерживающими Intel Virtualization Technology, в первое время будут доступны от таких производителей как Acer, Founder, Lenovo и TongFang. Вроде не очень большое количество компаний, но уже в первом квартале следующего года число оных значительно возрастет. Также в 2006 году, в рамках новой версии мобильной платформы Intel Centrino, будут представлены ноутбуки, с поддержкой технологии виртуализации.

Также технология виртуализации выгодна в серверных приложениях. В первую очередь это объясняется возможностью расширения их функциональности и оптимизации. Так, совсем недавно были представлены двуядерные процессоры Xeon, с аппаратной поддержкой Vanderpool, чип Itanium с Intel Virtualization Technology будет представлен только в середине 2006 года.

Уже известна цена на новые Pentium 4. Модели Intel Pentium 4 672 и 662 Стоят $605 и $401 соответственно при поставках в партиях от 1000 штук.

Как видно из темпов, какими Intel внедряет свою технологию виртуализацию, у компании большие надежды на нее. Она хочет представить новые процессоры для всех сегментов рынка, пока AMD еще только занимается разработкой своего аналога. Но заметит ли обыкновенный пользователь всех плюсов от виртуализации в ближайшем времени? Этот вопрос пока остается открытым...

Взято: news.techlabs
о том же: thg.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

*   Intel производит "ребрендинг" торговых марок*

Всем известные "наклеечки", поставляемые в комплекте с "боксовыми" процессорами, выпущеные корпорацией Intel, скоро станут лишь легендой. Как стало известно французскому сайту x86-secret, процессорный гигант провел обновление некоторых своих брендов. Изменению "лиц" подверглись многие существующие логотипы процессоров, а также были введены некоторые новые. Например, для мобильного ЦП следующего поколения, известного сейчас под кодовым именем Yonah.

С одной стороны, ничто не угрожало корпорации. Продажи не подверглись резкому спаду, также не было и компрометирующих материалов, хотя здесь многие могут не согласиться ;). Аналогичный процесс протекал несколько месяцев назад, когда компания "Вымпелком" сменила "пчелку" на что-то "желто-полосатое". Если обратиться к статистике, то можно с уверенностью сказать, что она начала приобретать большее количество покупателей при меньших затратах на ТВ-рекламу. Именно на это был и рассчитан "ребрендинг".

Зачем, спросите вы процессорному гиганту ребрендинг, если вышеперечисленных процессов не было? Причина на наш взгляд кроется в острейшей конкуренции на рынке. То есть данный шаг направлен на поднятие интереса к продукции компании среди лиц не являющихся потребителями продуктов "Intel Inside". То есть обновленные бренды должны прийти как символ молодости, стильности и прогресса. Привлечение новых покупателей - это хорошо, но как быть со старыми? Многие покупают продукцию Intel из-за "политической" приверженности и красивой наклеечки, которая должна сказать об используемом процессоре пользователем только хорошее. Поэтому PR-отдел корпорации Intel был вынужден оставить "Inside", но эта фраза переместилась с центрального положения в угол. То есть можно говорить о том, что компания постепенно вымещает символы "старой эпохи" новыми.



Наконец можно перейти к рассмотрению новых логотипов. После "чопорности" оны у процессоров Pentium 4, новинки смотрятся как нечто нейтральное и притягивающее, вызывающее только положительные эмоции. То есть, можно сказать, что у клиента должна возникнуть "любовь и симпатия" к чипам.

К сожалению, "любовь и симпатия" не стремятся быть дешевыми. Раскраска части логотипа в различные оттенки синего говорит лишь о направленности процессора на тот или иной сегмент рынка. Например, логотипы процессоров Xeon и Itanium 2 окрашены в тяжелый для восприятия цвет – черный, То есть это должно сказать покупателю о направленности данных процессоров. В противовес поставлены логотипы чипов семейства Celeron, светло-голубой цвет которых может точно сказать о "легкости" и "незатратности" данных процессоров.

Если резюмировать вышесказанное, то можно сказать, что "ребрендинг" должен изменить представление о выборе ЦП Intel покупателями. Иными словами можно выразиться, как "выбери по потребностям".

Источник: techlabs.by

----------

